

Government shuts down and stocks continue to increase. Is that weird? - massenaray

I&#x27;m having a hard time figuring out how this happens and stocks are not affected much
======
btgeekboy
Investors know it's just posturing. It'll get fixed in the next few days and
life will go on.

